# Good idea to go JEE coaching in 12 CBSE?



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2015)

I have my 11th finals from 2nd Feb and after great fees of the univ. in the states i've now chosen my path to India only. Now i think I must end my resistance for not going to coaching for JEE. Everybody tell me to go to coaching. But as i have not been going even tutions since 1st class Im unsure if ill be capable of coping up with both JEE and CBSE as I need a hefty 12th Board Result. Then i thought of taking up a crash course but some say thats its very bad. 
So, please tell me what to do ?


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 22, 2015)

Thats right Crash course is bad you can't able to cover whole syllabus in short period of time.
Its depend upon you, some students can cope up with both CBSE and JEE. But some can't.

Since you already completed your +1 class. I don't think you should go for JEE coaching because in Jee Mains rankings (former AIEEE) is 60% JEE marks and 40% CBSE +2 marks.
You should focus on cbse try to score above 90% in board examinations.

But If you think that you can cope up with both MCQ questions and CBSE, then you surely should go for it.

Take this Example: 
In year 2013 my friend with 91% in board and 95 in mains had ranking of 75K.
And another one of 81% in board and 145 in mains had ranking of 72K.

But it may differ in your case according to competition.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2015)

So should I do self study now instead of going coaching?


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes you can. But there is lot of difference in study of 10th and in +1 &+2.
In non-med syllabus is so vast, you will get mess up. You don't know amount of important topics in particular chapter to study. And you will end up studying whole.
Human brain has limited capacity, you won't able to cope up.

Instead of doing Hard work try to do Smart work.

An IITian on TDF can give better answer than me.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh then I guess I'll wait


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2015)

Some better replies people?


----------



## seamon (Jan 22, 2015)

[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION] help this guy lol


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2015)

Hahaha sure


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 22, 2015)

If you are confident you've prepared well for boards, join the classes and see if you benefit from it. If you don't, pay less attention to it and concentrate on boards.
But if you are struggling with board concepts and I'd rather have you go with the board prep.
Actually the level of problems in JEE coaching classes is better than CBSE. So if you crack them, you will have enough confidence in solving CBSE problems (specially maths). I had 91% in boards (95% in PCM) and 183 in Mains. Stood at 21k.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

Well okay then I think I'll join ...some other suggestions?


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 23, 2015)

Also, remember, since crash courses are meant to teach a lot of stuff in less time, you'll have to put in more hours of study than you usually were. At this time it is of much help to solve problems with someone else (preferably your classmate) to speed the problem-solving process. All the best for your exams!


----------



## iittopper (Jan 23, 2015)

First of all you should think how serious you are preparing for JEE . Are you not joining coaching because you think you are capable enough for preparing on your own or do you not want to join coaching because of reason like lack of time , lack of confidence or the hardwork you have to face ? 

Well you will be in class 12th now , how did you study in your 11th grade ? Did you solved any IIT/AIEEE books ? IF you are just starting , then you need to give time to both class 12 and 11th topic as well as CBSE subjects . Now this may sound hard managing it , but its not when you actually start preparing . Solving Tricky and good question definitely increase your self confidence and will help you in your school subject . 

Let me tell you my story how i joined coaching ( FIITJEE in 2011) , when i entered class 11th i was very irresponsible , didn't know anything about IIT/AIEEE that time . I came to know that many of my friends have joined various institute for JEE preparation . I was little jealous when they use to study and discuss chapter 6 of maths book ( CBSE) by themselves when i was doing chapter 1 . So i joined coaching just because all others have joined , without any motivation . That was the worst decision i made . Atleast that's what i thought in first few weeks because it was hard to manage school and coaching . I was an average person in my batch ( maybe among bottom 10) , but little by little i moved forward , realizing how big the competition i have to face , how much i have to improve , how much i have to give more time . By the end of phase 2 ( after 8 months ) , i was among the top 3 in my batch . Definitely joining coaching helped me a lot in 1.5 year . Their study material definitely increase your confidence . So i will highly recommend joining a coaching institute , but you should promise yourself first to be hardworking and very serious when it comes to Engineering Competition .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

I think that I am capable enough for jee but I lack confidence ...I have not yet solved and sort of books related but I study a bit of reference in PCM topics and am good enough in 11th like I'll manage 90% easily in 11th. But as I said I don't want to spoil my 12 th score no matter what. I'm am ready to do all hard work  but going to coaching is kinda tiring so I'm planning to solve a lot of study materials from coaching inst. And solve other books like hc Verma and is erodov.... I like physics.. Sounds good?


----------



## srkmish (Jan 23, 2015)

even if you are confident, joining coaching will just open your mind so much more. Interacting with the teachers, other smart students is a experience not to be missed. Not to mention the fact that the questions you attempt in coaching classes stay in your head a long time and you become familiar with the pattern of oft repeating questions.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

But that said I don't wanna crap     my 12th right? So I'm unsure. Much specific suggestions


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

And intelligent students are a lot in my class I already have met them.. To be at their level to solve problems is what I need.I have been studying myself since start and am able to cope up well. I have as I've already told you be making much improvements. I'll get the correspondence course and will study the study material every weekend and will try to solve ml khanna


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm planning to be my own coach ....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

Sounds good? If not, then why?


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 23, 2015)

Planning to be your own coach is a good idea. But keep in mind it will require an extra effort from your end. Usually in classroom programmes teachers discuss the solutions to the problems in the class itself (after giving some time to the students to solve the problems). You will have to make the effort to solve all the problems (taking help from peers, school teachers, etc.). I would really stress on taking help from school teachers. Some might even go the extra distance into helping you (after-school hours, practice tests) if they think you'll make an effort.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

I have to. This will actually the same as going long distace for coaching but it would save me my life ...I'll be closer to what I want and not be away from my world.....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

YouTube today is pretty good for me ...many channels give lectures for topics and I can get help. But I just want to ask will it be any good? And please guide me for how I must start.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 23, 2015)

This is my personal opinion about watching videos -
I do not find video lectures helpful, especially for 11th and 12th.
1) Most of these lectures cover only the basic concepts which you can very well cover from your textbook. Don't watch those videos unless you really need help on that topic (and coule not find clearance from book).
2) Videos pertaining to a "specific" topic might be helpful. In fact I got a lot of help learning stereochemistry from Youtube.
Other advice -
It is more important to work smart rather than work hard. Solve all NCERT book problems. When it comes down to solving problems from reference books which have lots of problems, do not solve lots of trivial questions, feel good about yourself, and then do very less problems which challenge you. If you feel a particular section of problems is trivial, solve a little bunch (they help memorize formulae) and then move on to the next section. Do try to complete the challenging problems (either by yourself, or by asking someone).


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for suggestions ... I need them coming ..and yes I was talking about topic specific lectures not great but good to start a topic of needed.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 23, 2015)

Please whenever you are free make me a list of topics which you find the most importantly scoring in jee. Please


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Please whenever you are free make me a list of topics which you find the most importantly scoring in jee. Please



none. Its random, JEE can ask 5 questions from a single topic in a year and then just leave that topic for a couple of years.

And why aren't you considering drop as an option? I am considering it myself. 

And try to improve the topics that come easy to you first like make your accuracy 90% and strike rate like 10 questions in 5 mins. Harder topics like Equilibrium contribute 2 questions and 1 clas topics like Nuclear Chemistry also contribute 2 questions, so maximize the accuracy of highest marks/effort ratio topics.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 28, 2015)

Nop drop is certainly a bad, option as I don't wanna just sit and wait for next year, I know that I will have to study if I drop but just doing that is awkward, I don't wanna spoil a year of my life, and I might disappoint my decision, a lot of people who I spoke to did not ever consider it as a option.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Nop drop is certainly a bad, option as I don't wanna just sit and wait for next year, I know that I will have to study if I drop but just doing that is awkward, I don't wanna spoil a year of my life, and I might disappoint my decision, a lot of people who I spoke to did not ever consider it as a option.



drop in the sense that completes 12th by yourself this year, get ~90% in 12th then drop and join a coaching institute. If you think you will just sit and wait, then you are wrong as hell. Good institutes have 5 classes/week for dropout students (excluding extra classes). If you are not confident that you can handle 12th and JEE syllabus at the same time, this is a very good option. And you already have lost an year, I don't think it'd be a good idea to start preparing now if you want a good rank in JEE(<500)


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 28, 2015)

Iam in 12 just finished 11th finals, got 90.3, And yes I am spektical about dropping, it may sound reasonable and all but for me due to various other personal reason, its not really  a good option, the thing is, if you don't get a really good rank IIT forces you to take the subject of their own choice, do research a little bit and ask  before taking a step to drop an year. Believe me. If really you think that dropping an year benefits, just mind human behavior once, when you see your companions going to colleges when you we're together with them, you will get a feeling of guilt and frustration of studying the same thing for 3years, that does a lot of mental and social problems.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Iam in 12 just finished 11th finals, got 90.3, And yes I am spektical about dropping, it may sound reasonable and all but for me due to various other personal reason, its not really  a good option, the thing is, if you don't get a really good rank IIT forces you to take the subject of their own choice, do research a little bit and ask  before taking a step to drop an year. Believe me. If really you think that dropping an year benefits, just mind human behavior once, when you see your companions going to colleges when you we're together with them, you will get a feeling of guilt and frustration of studying the same thing for 3years, that does a lot of mental and social problems.



90.3? (._.')('._.)(.-.)

also I want to choose the subject of my choice, that's why dropping is a considerable option for me. Personal reasons are another thing tho. I don't mind dropping a year and my friends going into college and studying the same thing again if I can get a good rank in IIT and stablize my life 
Then there's ,any things to help deal with the mental problems, and IDGAF about social problems. If someone laughs at me if I drop, I'll laugh at them when I get a 50lacs/year package


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 28, 2015)

Getting into IIT won't fetch you a better package, misconception. Consult a coaching teacher, mostly an IIT, they wouldn't recommend you a drop. No offence to you alone but I have seen people like your thoughts they cone to Delhi for coaching many biharis. They have the same thoughts and one and only goal, IIT. Tell me I'm not wrong, And its 90.3%.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Getting into IIT won't fetch you a better package, misconception. Consult a coaching teacher, mostly an IIT, they wouldn't recommend you a drop. No offence to you alone but I have seen people like your thoughts they cone to Delhi for coaching many biharis. They have the same thoughts and one and only goal, IIT. Tell me I'm not wrong, And its 90.3%.



Yes I know that. But you get a chance to get those packages, whereas in other colleges you dont even get that chance as those companies won't go for placements there. And my teachers say if you take a drop, the chances of getting <100 rank are reduced drastically, they are not the side if taking a drop, and also  I am keeping drop as an option if I dont get a good rank, not definitely planning for it. I will try my best to get <500 in the first go.

 and most of them end up having fun and wasting time and destroying their lives  its best to stay at home and study rather than going to another city IMO.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 28, 2015)

Everybody has opinions on how they perceive things, so are you going coaching right now? Well there are other colleges where many better companies come and get a hell lotta better guys. At the end our intellect is what matters, not really that they have to approach you, you can approach them too. Success in career is what one should aspire and not a thing else, others are respect full enough to come by themselves.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes I am!
Yes there are, but well IIT is relatively easy.



> At the end our intellect is what matters, not really that they have to approach you, you can approach them too. Success in career is what one should aspire and not a thing else, others are respect full enough to come by themselves.



i totally agree but sadly in India this not true for everyone  rather its the opposite


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 28, 2015)

Its how you make your life to be, it certainly is difficult but not impossible. Doing the impossible or even trying will get us some sort of success and I'm happy to make some thing out of my life rather than just sitting in a office and doing crap.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 28, 2015)

Which coaching are you going and since when?


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Its how you make your life to be, it certainly is difficult but not impossible. Doing the impossible or even trying will get us some sort of success and I'm happy to make some thing out of my life rather than just sitting in a office and doing crap.



:')  I have the same motto, but rather a different perception 

- - - Updated - - -

did you delete a post just now? :l


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 28, 2015)

Nop i,didn't


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Nop i,didn't



had gotten an email of you posting a reply :l


----------

